# Fluval Spec V



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

*Fluval Spec V
5 Gallons
*

Most updated FTS:

B]Inhabitants[/B]
1 Otos
Some Cherry Shrimp
1 Spiky Nerite

*Plants*


*Tank shots*
10/1









10/11









10/27









11/7









:fish:


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Some close ups

Dwarf Lily:









Anubias Petite:


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice! I like the big leaves/pads the lilies have.


----------



## hlaalu (Sep 24, 2012)

Cool tank, very lush looking


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Very nice, thinking of getting one of those tanks


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Great work! Especially since you're using the stock light the plants look awesome!

I bought a FugeRay bc my plants weren't growing.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

really nice scape, I like the "cave" under the driftwood and the anubias on the flanks


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Just realized I've never updated this. 

Here's the most recent FTS









It's been converted into a grow out tank  I plan on getting rid of the huge driftwood and putting in some new stone I got so I can space the plants out more.

New L. Atlantis:








Chaos, but in the middle is a nice erio. japan:








Another close up:








A close up of one of the few shrimp in here:







Cherry maybe?

Feel free to comment/hate on etc lol


- Mumford


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Wanted to space out the plants more so it was time to get rid of the wood. 

Just water changed as well so the water is a little fuzzy

New look:









New rock:









Plants:























- Mumford


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm so jealous you got unlimited amount of plants to re-scape lol

Aquatic plants are so expensive in my area.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

CookieM said:


> I'm so jealous you got unlimited amount of plants to re-scape lol
> 
> Aquatic plants are so expensive in my area.


I've got way too many  
"Re-scape" for me mean move plants around so no one chokes the other out lol

They're all plants that I could see in my future tank so I've been growing them out (and given a lot away) while adding more. 

Where are you at?


- Mumford


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

LOL Unfortunately I'm all the way in California, I would love to visit you for some free plants.


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

CookieM said:


> LOL Unfortunately I'm all the way in California, I would love to visit you for some free plants.


Send me a pm when it warms up a bit and I'll try to send you some stuff 


- Mumford


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

Things are looking nice 









I'm a bit of a collector...


- Mumford


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, what are you using here in terms of lighting, dosing and CO2?


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

STS_1OO said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what are you using here in terms of lighting, dosing and CO2?


Don't mind at all. 

Lighting: small fluval PC lamp that comes on EBI kits along with the LED from this one. Separate they're meh but together them seem to be doing fine. 

Dosing: just added root tabs last week, excel every now and again as well as some extra micros and iron (for the red)

CO2 - nada. I'd like to set up a DIY this summer


- Mumford


----------

